# Dx code for abnomal lung sound



## kumeena (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi everyone

On Exam Doctor noticed abnormal sound (like crackle) and Assessment and plan he gave Rx for Albuterol. Can some one give me a DX code. I tried to look under Abnormal lung field I could not find anything. 

thank you


----------



## gbrown (Oct 2, 2009)

*just a suggestion*

Sorry, don't have my dx manual at home, but I would suggest talking to the doctor and ask him if it can be considered wheezing "Crackles and rales" are sometimes referred to when a patient has congestion of some kind.  I usually have a couple code flagged in my manual and then have the doc, choose the correct one.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 4, 2009)

786.7?


----------



## tanyaharberts (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with 786.7 Abnormal chest sounds.


----------



## kumeena (Oct 7, 2009)

thank you everyone


----------

